# Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2012)

*Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Hi @ all!

Ich muss ganz dringend 8.52 GB Daten an eine Freundin in Israel schicken und habe dazu vor 5 Tagen einen torrent erstellt. Dank des katastrophalen Uploadspead meiner alten Telekom Austria aDSL Leitung haben wir in dieser Zeit "nur" 2.71 GB übertragen können; und da ich im Moment einen Provider-Wechsel durchführen lasse, hat mir ausgerechnet heute die Telekom den "Saft" abgedreht --> also nix mehr mit torrent ...  

Der neue Provider, UPC, wird meine neue Leitung aber erst zwischen 5ten und 12ten Nov. freischalten, was für mich ein paar Wochen Thethering mit dem Smartphone bedeutet. Bei einem monatlichen Volumen von 3 GB kann ich so allerdings nicht den torrent weiterlaufen lassen, oder ich würde eine gewaltige Rechnung bekommen.

Zum Glück kann ich auch fast jeden Tag auf das superschnelle WLAN meiner FH zugreifen. Also meine Frage: Gibt's irgendeinen filehoster, bei dem ich bis zu 10 GB in vernünftiger Zeit gratis uploaden kann? Der torrent ist keine Option mehr, da ich nicht den Laptop tage- und nächtelang auf der FH herumstehen lassen kann. Oder gibt's sonst noch eine gute Option zum Übertragen dieser Datenmenge über das Internet?

Danke für baldige Antworten!


----------



## 3NR4G3 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Am schnellsten wäre wohl einen USB-Stick nach Isreal zu schicken ^^
Nein, natürlich nicht, aber wenn deine Leitung nicht viel hergibt, kann auch kein anderer Filehoster daran was ändern. Ich hab aber mal von so "Stationen" gehört, wo du gegen kleines Entgeld (Centbeträge) mit hoher Geschwindigkeit uploaden kannst. Die sind in größeren Städten, musste mal nach googlen... (Ich selbst hab davon auch nur "gehört", kann also auch sein das du nix findest...)
Viel Glück noch


----------



## Sn0w1 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Die Idee mit dem USB Stick hatte ich zuerst auch.. Leider bin ich selber auch noch nach einer Lösung für bessern Upload.. Ansonsten würde ich tatsächlich mal schauen, evtl auch ein Internetcafe? Die haben eigentlich auch recht gute Uploadgeschwindigkeiten..^^


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Auf die Idee mit dem USB-Stick bin ich auch selber schon gekommen ...   
^^ Weiß aber nicht, ob ich das Risiko eingehen will, dass der Stick nicht an der "richtigen Adresse" ankommt. Sind halt Daten, die nicht unbedingt irgendjemandem in die Hände fallen sollten.

Für ein schnelles Internet müsste ich, wie gesagt, nur zur FH fahren. Das ist jetzt nicht so das Problem. Was ich aber noch brauche, wäre ein filehoster, bei dem ich bis zu 10 GB Daten gratis innerhalb von wenigen Stunden uploaden kann. Oder eben eine andere Möglichkeit, die 8.52 GB über das Internet nach Israel zu schicken.

Im allerschlimmsten Fall müsste sich die lady 3 Wochen gedulden. Ihr PC muss ja nicht so lange laufen. Ein torrent-Client merkt sich zum Glück, an welcher Stelle genau der Download unterbrochen wurde, und kann exakt dort fortsetzen, oder?! Wäre aber schon dringend, dass Ganze so schnell wie möglich zu erledigen.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Wie wärs mit einer Online HDD ala Strato Hidrive ?

--> https://www.strato.de/online-speicher/privat-speicher/

Dort kannst du deine Sachen von der FH aus hochladen, das dürfte bei den Leitungen recht schnell gehen 
und dann kannst du wiederum ihr eine Dateifreigabe erstellen, mit der sie wiederum die Datei wieder herunterladen kann. 
Am besten du splittest deine große Datei in mehrere kleine Dateien à 700-1000MB, sodass bei einem Abbruch nicht wieder 
alles von vorn geladen werden und sie trotzdem keine 200 Dateien laden muss.

Das kostet natürlich etwas, ab und an gibt es da aber auch ein Special, wie z.B. zur Cebit.
Hab da mal 1 Jahr lang die 100GB HDD für 1€ (insgesamt) getestet und danach wieder gekündigt. 

Alternativ bietet sowohl Google als auch Amazon einen kostenlosen Cloud Dienst an, mit jeweils ca. 5GB, wenn ich mir recht entsinne. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es da eine Dateibeschränkung gibt.


Edit: Bei Google Drive sind kostenlos 5GB dabei. Du kannst mit anderen Google-Nutzern die Dateien teilen.
Es gibt keine Beschränkungen an Dateiformaten und die maximale Größe pro Einzeldatei liegt bei 10GB.
Ich würde dann einfach einen zweiten Google Account erstellen und die Dateien so verteilen.


----------



## -Phoenix- (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Moin probiers mal mit Sky Drive SkyDrive: Dropbox-Killer mit 25 GB Gratis-Speicher - News - CHIP Online. Wenn das mit 25GB nicht mehr geht kannst du ja einfach die 8.52GB in kleinere Archive teilen und auf Dropbox und Sky Drive verteilen, du kannst ja dann einfacher deiner Freundin deine Zugangsdaten geben.

Lg.


----------



## biohaufen (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du ein Galaxy S3 oder ein HTC One X hast, wäre Dropbox eine Lösung,  aber sonst vllt. Mediafire?


----------



## kress (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Eigentlich wäre der Stick eher die sichere Variante, da kann nur eine geringe Menge von Leuten drauf zugreifen, im Internet kann sich die Datei ja jeder holen.
Die Datei kannst du ja auch in ne zip oder ne rar packen und gut passwortsichern, das Passwort schickst du dann über Internet und den Stick mit der Post, das wäre am sichersten.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, wieviel Speicherplatz du bei Rapidshare hast, aber kostenlos was hochladen (natürlich vorher anmelden) kannst du.
Bei Microsoft Skydrive steht, dass man 25gb Speicherplatz hat, jedoch nur 100mb große Daten hochladen kann. Da müsstest du es halt vorher splitten.


----------



## Superwip (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Ich würde das I-Net in der FH nutzen, das sollte ja wirklich sehr viel schneller sein; wenn du nicht alles an einem Tag schaffst zerteile das ganze in mehrere komprimierte Archive und versende sie der Reihe nach.



> Auf die Idee mit dem USB-Stick bin ich auch selber schon gekommen ...
> ^^ Weiß aber nicht, ob ich das Risiko eingehen will, dass der Stick nicht an der "richtigen Adresse" ankommt. Sind halt Daten, die nicht unbedingt irgendjemandem in die Hände fallen sollten.


 
Nimm lieber eine DVD, ist billiger... und verschlüsseln solltest du sensible Daten so oder so auf jeden Fall


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Ok, danke für alle Tipps! 

ATM bin ich gerade dabei, den 8.52 GB Ordner in eine rar zu packen. Mal schauen, um wie viel GB/MB die Größe schrumpft. Mit etwas Glück landen wir bei ~ 5 GB. SkyDrive nutze ich bereits, dachte aber immer, dass da nur 7 GB gratis wären?! 25 GB wären mir neu ...
Wikipedia meint:


> Der kostenlose Speicherplatz beträgt 7 GB (25 GB für Bestandskunden, die ein kostenloses Upgrade durchführen). Die maximale Größe für einzelne Dateien beträgt 2 GB.


K.A. was ein "Bestandskunde" sein soll. Ansonsten würde das ja reichen. Als rar wird das Ganze wohl kaum größer als 7 GB sein und wenn ich splitte, könnte ich auch mehrere 2 GB Pakete erstellen. Hochladen dann noch auf der FH --> könnte funktionieren. 

Eine rar mit Passwort sollte dann auch wieder sicher genug für eine Internet-Übertragung sein. Sind ja keine Staatsgeheimnisse, aber privates Zeug muss auch nicht jeder sehen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Ich würde gar nicht komprimieren. Das dauert viel zu lange und wenn du JPGs oder Videos hast kannst du sowieso nichts komprimieren weil das schon komprimiert ist.
Nimm also bei Winrar in der Komprimiermethode einfach nur speichern und dann mach daraus 200MB Parts oder halt das was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> wenn du JPGs oder Videos hast kannst du sowieso nichts komprimieren weil das schon komprimiert ist.


Gerade gemerkt ... 

Ok, dann werden das jetzt mehrere kleine Pakete.

*[EDIT]*
5 Pakete hätte ich jetzt. Sobald ich nächstes Mal auf der FH bin, wird upgeloaded zu SkyDrive. Ist ja gut, dass die auf der FH erst heuer auf das superschnelle 5 GHz-Band umgestellt haben.


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie 8.52 GB Daten am besten über's Internet übertragen?*

Wenn du den Upload Speed in der FH wirklich ausreizen willst such dir eine LAN Dose, auch mit 5GHz 802.11n limitiert das W-LAN mit ziemlicher Sicherheit.


----------

